# Welches kostenlose Programm für logs/Statistiken auf HP



## bwun (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
welches kostenlose Programm könnt Ihr empfehlen für Serverstatistiken und das Auswerten von log-dateien für Homepages?

Gruß

Bwun


----------



## JohannesR (6. Oktober 2004)

Ich wuerde dir den Webalizer empfehlen.


----------



## bwun (6. Oktober 2004)

Aha, danke! Werde ich mal suchen und ausprobieren. Alternativen interessieren mich weiterhin!

Gruß

Bwun


----------



## bwun (6. Oktober 2004)

Ein kostenloses Programm mit grafischer benutzeroberfläche wäre top


----------

